
A Mathematician’s Lament [pdf] - paulpauper
https://www.maa.org/external_archive/devlin/LockhartsLament.pdf
======
CarolineW
This is an article that everyone interested in education - mathematics and
otherwise - should read, takes notes in, and then think critically about what
they do, and what they're trying to accomplish. It has its weak points, in
places it might be wrong, but it should be read in full, with care.

To the submitter: In case you're confused as to why your submission isn't
getting more attention, it has been submitted before. Here are the summarised
results from a search query:

    
    
        A Mathematician’s Lament [pdf]
        http://www.scribd.com/vacuum?url=http://www.maa.org/devlin/LockhartsLament.pdf
        https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=135584
        2008-03-12 Comments: 0, points: 4
    
        A Mathematician’s Lament
        http://www.maa.org/devlin/LockhartsLament.pdf
        https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=870885
        2009-10-09 Comments: 1, points: 6
    
        A Mathematician's Lament [pdf]
        http://www.maa.org/devlin/LockhartsLament.pdf
        https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1552379
        2010-07-27 Comments: 0, points: 4
    
        A Mathematician's Lament
        http://maa.org/devlin/LockhartsLament.pdf
        https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1782137
        2010-10-12 Comments: 0, points: 4
    
        A Mathematician’s Lament
        http://www.maa.org/devlin/LockhartsLament.pdf
        https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1913937
        2010-11-17 Comments: 0, points: 3
    
        A Mathematician's Lament [pdf]
        http://www.maa.org/devlin/LockhartsLament.pdf
        https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2735660
        2011-07-06 Comments: 0, points: 4
    
        A Mathematician's Lament [pdf] [2002]
        http://www.maa.org/devlin/LockhartsLament.pdf
        https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2791181
        2011-07-21 Comments: 0, points: 3
    
        A Mathematician's Lament
        https://gist.github.com/aa3f64a7df38cfd06848
        https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2894009
        2011-08-17 Comments: 0, points: 1
    
        A Mathematician's Lament
        http://www.maa.org/devlin/devlin_03_08.html
        https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3969158
        2012-05-14 Comments: 0, points: 7
    
        A Mathematician's Lament: one of the best critiques of K-12 math education
        http://www.maa.org/devlin/devlin_03_08.html
        https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5968655
        2013-07-01 Comments: 0, points: 2
    
        A Mathematician's Lament by Paul Lockhart
        http://worrydream.com/refs/Lockhart-MathematiciansLament.pdf
        https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6740375
        2013-11-15 Comments: 0, points: 2
    
        A Mathematician's Lament [pdf]
        http://www.maa.org/external_archive/devlin/LockhartsLament.pdf
        https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6994939
        2014-01-01 Comments: 1, points: 3
    
        A Mathematician's Lament [pdf]
        https://www.maa.org/external_archive/devlin/LockhartsLament.pdf
        https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8711638
        2014-12-07 Comments: 0, points: 4
    
        A Mathematician’s Lament (2002) [pdf] 
        https://www.maa.org/external_archive/devlin/LockhartsLament.pdf
        https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8845507
        2015-01-06 Comments: 89, points: 167
    
        A Mathematician’s Lament [pdf]
        https://www.maa.org/external_archive/devlin/LockhartsLament.pdf
        https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11925532
        2016-06-17 Comments: 0, points: 4
    
        A Mathematician’s Lament [pdf]
        https://www.maa.org/external_archive/devlin/LockhartsLament.pdf
        https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13515485
        2017-01-29 Comments: 0, points: 3
    
        A Mathematician's Lament – Paul Lockhart [pdf]
        http://thewe.net/math/lockhart.pdf
        https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13717356
        2017-02-23 Comments: 0, points: 2
    
        A Mathematician’s Lament (2002) [pdf]
        https://www.maa.org/external_archive/devlin/LockhartsLament.pdf
        https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13856013
        2017-03-13 Comments: 0, points: 2
    
        A Mathematician's Lament:Paul Lockhart presents a scathing critique of K-12 math [pdf]
        https://www.maa.org/external_archive/devlin/LockhartsLament.pdf
        https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13859396
        2017-03-13 Comments: 0, points: 2

